# Welchen Laptop kaufen ...



## manu909090 (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin grade am überlegen welchen Laptop ich kaufen soll.
zur verfügung habe ich 1000 €
ich habe mir bei otto einen ausgesucht hier erstmal die daten davon

Asus X93SV-VZ226V Notebook, 46,7cm, IntelCore i7, 1,5TB SATA
Prozessor
Intel® Core™ i7
Prozessortyp & Leistungsbeschreibung
2670QM (2,20 GHz, mit Turbo-Boost bis zu 3,10 GHz, 6MB Smart-Cache)
Displaygröße in cm
46,7 cm35,6 Zentimeter
Displaygröße in Zoll
18,4 Zoll
Arbeitsspeicher
12288 MB
Bildqualität
1080p (Full HD)
Festplattengröße
1500 GB
Festplatte
SATA
Display
LED-Backlight-Display
Grafikkartentyp
GT 540M mit 1GB DDR3 VRAM
Grafikkartenhersteller
NVIDIA Geforce
Laufwerke
BluRay Combo
Webcam
Ja
Betriebssystem
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit
Verbindungsart
WLAN
Breite
44,1 Zentimeter
Höhe
4,2 - 5,5 Zentimeter
Tiefe
29,5 Zentimeter
Gewicht
4,1 Kilogramm

der Laptop ist zum zocken gedacht zb WoW & Diablo 3

was ist eure meinung dazu der preis liegt bei 999 Euro

hier ein link zu dem Laptop und zu 4 andren die in frage komen würden

Mich interessiert eure meinung was ihr denkt welches model  soweit das beste ist ,
das was mir wichtig ist das ich mir den bei otto hole.
Wichtig ist nur das er zum zocken reicht also am besten auf ultra grafik wird wohl kaum möglich sein.... 
wer echt klasse wen ihr eure meinung dazu abgeben tut welches Notebook von den 5-6 das beste ist für den preis

Und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr  euch allen 

Asus X93SV-VZ226V Notebook, 46,7cm, IntelCore i7, 1,5TB SATA – OTTO–Online–Shop

Sony VPCF23A9E/B Notebook, Intel Core i7-2670QM, 41,6 cm (16,4 Zoll) – OTTO–Online–Shop

ASUS N55SF-S1244V Notebook, 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) – OTTO–Online–Shop

Acer Aspire Timeline X5830TG-2458G75Mtb Notebook, 39,6 cm – OTTO–Online–Shop

Sony VPCF23S1E/B Notebook, Intel Core i7-2670QM, 41,6 cm (16,4 Zoll) – OTTO–Online–Shop

http://www.neckermann.de/ERAZER® Ga...ok&Submit=Los&simi=88.29&origPos=22&psz=&sz=1


----------



## svd (1. Januar 2012)

Wenn dein Budget bei 1000€ liegt, bekommst du eigentlich schon Modelle mit stärkeren (von etwas bis doppelt) Grafikkarten.

Etwa mit der GT555M, einer mobilen HD6850, GTX460 oder einer GTX570M!


Die vernünftigste Lösung wäre sicher eines der HD6850 Notebooks, die wirklich gut spieletauglich für ihr Geld sind. (Videos dazu gibts genug im Netz.)

Wenn du auf FullHD bestehst, empfiehlt sich ein Core-i7/GT555 Notebook aus Lenovos IdeaPad Y570 Serie.

Willst du das Maximum an Frames aus deinen 1000€ quetschen möchtest, würde ich, wenn du schon ein 64-bit Windows7 hast, das DevilTech 5700 nehmen (ist aber äußerst spartanisch ausgestattet...), ansonsten das ASUS G73 mit der GTX460 in Erwägung ziehen.


edit: Oh, es *muss* Otto sein? Schade. Na, dann ist es fast egal. Dann musst du nach deinen Anforderungen filtern, etwa

1.) Will ich das Teil herumschleppen oder steht es eh nur auf dem Tisch?
2.) Soll das Bild hauptsächlich groß mit evtl. Abstrichen bei den Details sein (FullHD) oder mehr detailliert als groß (1366x768, etc.)?
3.) Werde ich Blu-rays ansehen? (BD-Combo, oder DVD-RW)

Aber das X93 ist, im Prinzip, schon okay. Wenn, aus Spielersicht, auch nicht das Optimum für 1000€.


----------



## manu909090 (1. Januar 2012)

vielen dank für deine antwort Svd jop es sollte schon einer von otto sein ich habe bei  otto 25% vergünstigung 

wie ist es mit der grafikarte bei dem X93 wird die ausreichen das mitm 1gb  macht mir da  gedanken ?


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. Januar 2012)

1GB reicht völlig aus. Ich würd mir eher wegen der Grafikkarte Gedanken machen. Für Laptops ist die Karte schon sehr gut, aber sie ist trotzdem (geschätzt) nicht schneller als eine HD6750 fürn PC, und die kostet grade mal 70-80 Euro.
Wenn du 25% Rabatt hast, kannst du doch n bisschen über dein Budget von 1000 Euro gehen, oder nicht? Oder hast du die 25% schon in dein Budget miteinberechnet?

http://www.otto.de/Acer-Aspire-7750...0&BundlePage=23&TotalHits=85&FromSearch=false


----------



## manu909090 (1. Januar 2012)

Ja klar kann ich aber es ist mir wichtig, dass ich ihn bei OTTO kaufen kann.
Falls Du einen besseren Vorschlag hast, wäre das echt klasse.


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. Januar 2012)

Das Aspire hat jetzt eine mobile HD6850, die müsste ungefähr mit einer HD5670 fürn PC vergleichbar sein, und die is ganz in Ordnung. Das Notebook hat sogar ne 120er SSD.


----------



## manu909090 (1. Januar 2012)

okay danke aber der hat 	AMD® Radeon™ HD 6850 mit 1024MB  ist ja auch dann nur 1gb oder reicht das aus ? bin grade am  überlegen ob ich ir zb bei hardware versand einen holen soll hat jemand mit denn erfahrung  und falls ja was würde denn dann in frage kommen für max 1200


----------



## manu909090 (1. Januar 2012)

was denkt ihr über die 2 notebook´s 

Schenker XMG A701 ADV - 9AW bei notebooksbilliger.de

Schenker XMG A701 ADV - 7OX bei notebooksbilliger.de

ich muss wie gesagt zugeben das ich mich mit den genauen deteis nicht gut auskenne aber  ich denke das einer von denn 2 auf jeden fall viel besser wer wie der  asus x93 oder  w? wen ja welcher


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2012)

1GB reicht bei all diesen Karten locker aus - Notebookkarten die so stark sind Desktopkarten, für die mehr als 1GB Sinn macht, gibt es fast keine, nur in ganz teuren HighEnd-Notebooks.

Welche Größe willst Du denn nehmen? 18,4 Zoll wie der erstgenannte ist natürlich nicht mehr wirklich ein "Laptop"... 


besser als so was wie eine Nvidia 555m gibt es bei hardwareversand.de aber auch nicht, zB hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Acer Aspire Ethos 5951G - 2678G75Bikk    oder eben ne AMD 6850 hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Acer Aspire AS7750G-2678G75Bnkk


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Januar 2012)

Mehr als 1GB bringt nur bei hohen Auflösungen und vielen Details was. Sonst hast du vielleicht mit 2GB 1-2 FPS mehr wie mit einem.
Ich empfehle nach wie vor das Acer Aspire von Otto.... 
http://www.otto.de/Acer-Aspire-7750G...omSearch=false
...das hat sogar noch ne 120er SSD verbaut.


----------



## manu909090 (2. Januar 2012)

also ich habe mich entschieden denke ich auser  ihr findet bei dem laptop was negatives  unzwar

Schenker XMG P711 PRO - 6UZ bei notebooksbilliger.de

der hat alles gute graka ram sata usw  oder was denkt ihr


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2012)

is natürlich ne Stange Geld - ein gleichstarker PC würd dich grad mal ca. 600€ kosten. ABer schlecht ist der Laptop nicht


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Januar 2012)

40.000^^ 

Ja, der is okay, aber sehr teuer.
Gibts den auch bei Otto?


----------



## manu909090 (2. Januar 2012)

nein  gibts nicht hat sich schon mit dem erlädigt werde mir wohl oder übel den  X93 holen müssen...


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Januar 2012)

Wie wärs mit dem?
Acer Aspire 7750G-2678G87Bnkk Notebook, 43,9 cm, Intel Core i7 – OTTO–Online–Shop


----------

